# Diabetes a disability? Benefits? Housing?



## RiannaR (May 12, 2015)

Hello everyone! Just an update i've been feeling better about being diabetic still have my ups & downs but not as sad and depressed as i previously was. Good news i'm moving out of mummys house!  i'm on the hunt for a place of my own and as everyone knows living in london is ridiculously expensive. I'm looking for a place of my own and this is causing my mother to have a heart attack lol. 
I personally don't believe diabetes is a disability but my mum keeps pushing to find out if i'd get any help with living costs or anything if i live by myself. I'm just wondering if anyone has any advice or has gone through this process etc her nightmare is me having a hypo with no lucozade in my house and no one to help me but i look after my diabetes, stock up on everything & don't want to live with my mum forever. Diabetes is something i unfortunately won't be able to get rid of so i'm just gonna have to adjust my life to it and that's fine. I don't expect to get any benefits as i don't believe it's a disability but if i don't come up with an answer for my mum soon i'm sure she'll try to move in with me loool!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 12, 2015)

It is natural for parents to worry, but we have many members who live perfectly happily with diabetes on their own. It's important for all to take proper precautions like keeping meds/hypo treatments in stock whether we live alone or not!

Diabetes does come under the Disability Discrimination Act (or whatever it's called this week) so people like employers do need to make 'reasonable adjustments' to support people with diabetes.

If you want to know if there are any specific bits of financial support that you might be entitled to, perhaps the DiabetesUK careline, or website, might have more information?


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2015)

Great news that you are getting your independence, hope you can find somewhere nice, and reasonably-priced!  Diabetes is classified as a disability chiefly because it gives you certain employment rights, and maybe also in relation to children with diabetes (not sure on that, I think there are certain benefits available). However, you sound like you have a very sensible and responsible attitude towards your diabetes, and this is the chief factor to be considered. Living alone, this is something you need to keep uppermost in your thoughts and instill into your subconscious an attitude of - whatever you plan to do -always making sure you are safe.

By this, I mean keeping things like jelly babies (or the fast-acting sugar of your choice!) in every room of the house/flat, so you never have to go hunting for a treatment when you are hypo. I've lived with diabetes for 7 years now, on my own, and just this simple thing has saved me from possible grief. Most of the time you will be able to act quickly when symptoms appear, but there will be rare occasions when you really need something to hand without having to hunt for it.

Make sure you take regular tests, especially before bed, and learn what levels you need to be at in order to keep levels safe through the night. Especially important if you plan drinking is to make sure you have something before bed  to avoid night hypos. 

It can be a worry, and your Mum would worry no doubt whether you had diabetes or not! Perhaps you could arrange some signal to text or just call at regular times so that she is reassured? As you say, you need to live your life, and millions of people manage it safely, so I'm pretty sure you can too, with your knowledge and attitude


----------



## DeusXM (May 12, 2015)

AFAIK, having diabetes in itself doesn't entitle you to benefits but as has been explained by others is covered by the various anti-discrimination laws with regards to employment. However if you have conditions arising from you having diabetes (unfortunately, I'm talking about complications) then support may be available for that specific disability. 

For instance, as a healthy person with diabetes I can't get a blue badge, but if I lost a foot, then I could.

In terms of your mother, there's two things you can do, both of which will actually benefit you more than her in the long run.

Firstly, if she's concerned you're always on the verge of dropping dead from a hypo and will need help to stop this, then you need to demonstrate to her that you can look after yourself and that means booting her completely out of your diabetes routine. 

Carry glucose tablets with you. Next time you have a hypo, just covertly take them and then you can, if you want, do a big reveal at some point in a few weeks like 'hey, I had 3 hypos in the last two months and you had NO IDEA because I just got on and sorted them on my own!'.

Manage your own prescriptions. Sort out renewals and collections yourself. Ditto for your appointments etc.

I don't know if your mother is massively involved in your diabetes but if she's one of those helicopter parents who've carried on sneaking into their kid's bedroom when the child in question is well into their teens, get that to stop straight away. Set your alarm for the middle of the night, do the test yourself and then show them the result the next day. 

You might already be doing the above, apologies if I'm preaching to the converted here. 


Basically, do everything you can to manage your diabetes entirely on your own to prove you don't need help.

Secondly, don't feel you have to live on your own anyway. As you say, London is expensive. I'm 31, in a well-paid, fulltime job and I can just about afford to live in Zone 5 WITH someone else. I would be astonished if a young person leaving home would be able to afford to live on their own in London, which is why most people will houseshare. This is great for your situation because a)it'll cut your costs; b)it'll give you a ready-made social circle so you can properly branch out, and c)there will be other people around, which you won't need, but will probably give your mum peace of mind that you're not going to be lying comatose from a hypo in some grotty bedsit in Beckton with no-one to find you!


----------



## Copepod (May 12, 2015)

I lived in London for 3.25 years long before diagnosis and for a couple of other occasions after diagnosis. When aged 31 / 32, I did an MSc at Imperial College, so for a month, I stayed with a friend who lived in Wimbledon and paid her rent. Then I found a place in a student hostel opposite Natural History Museum, so within walking distance of IC. Hsotel was cheap, and rent of one room with shared bathrooms and access to a kitchen included breakfasts everyday and weekday evening meals, so with lack of transport costs, was very good value overall. For my third term, I carried out research in Belfast, so moved again to another student hostel. 

When aged 46, I volunteered during London Olympics & Paralympics 2012, and was offered a room by a friend from hospital work days, who is now a police officer. Volunteers got free transport on buses and Tube, so his distance from Olympic Park didn't matter too much. 

No-one at the hostel knew I had diabetes, although I did label my insulin in shared fridge with my name and room number. Friends during Olympic duties knew, but didn't comment on diabetes when I reached their home at 0200 after a late shift, Tube journey and 1 mile walk from station - anyone would have wanted a decaf coffee and biscuit, before shower, in that situation - nor try to wake me earlier than natural wake up time of 0900 - 1000. They knew I had the sense to always have sweets in pockets, beside bed etc. As they knew I'd already lead expeditions to Costa Rica, Chile, Falklands, South Georgia and travelled independently in Europe, Scandinavia, Morocco, Jordan, Ecuador, Dominican Republic, Chile, Argentina etc, it would have been a bit daft to think I couldn't cope in London. 

Although my parents worried a bit when I was diagnosed aged 30 years, they soon realised that I was going to continue being independent and have an interesting life. These days they just happily hear of adventures, sponsor me [eg Keswick to Barrow 40 miles walk this weekend], feed me / provide place to sleep when I stop off in Birmingham to / from races on South coast, in Wales etc. 

Unless you have complications or other health issues, then there's no help for housing costs or disability benefits [ESA is for people out of work; PIP is replacing DLA for non work disability issues]. So, perhaps better to look at other ways of reducing housing costs eg flat sharing, using hostels etc. 

Sounds like managing your Mum is more of a challenge than managing your diabetes! If housing costs in London are the main issue, and you can get work elsewhere, I can thoroughly recommend better quality of life in Yorkshire


----------



## RiannaR (May 12, 2015)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> It is natural for parents to worry, but we have many members who live perfectly happily with diabetes on their own. It's important for all to take proper precautions like keeping meds/hypo treatments in stock whether we live alone or not!
> 
> Diabetes does come under the Disability Discrimination Act (or whatever it's called this week) so people like employers do need to make 'reasonable adjustments' to support people with diabetes.
> 
> If you want to know if there are any specific bits of financial support that you might be entitled to, perhaps the DiabetesUK careline, or website, might have more information?



Thanks for that advice, definitely going to call the careline


----------



## RiannaR (May 12, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Great news that you are getting your independence, hope you can find somewhere nice, and reasonably-priced!  Diabetes is classified as a disability chiefly because it gives you certain employment rights, and maybe also in relation to children with diabetes (not sure on that, I think there are certain benefits available). However, you sound like you have a very sensible and responsible attitude towards your diabetes, and this is the chief factor to be considered. Living alone, this is something you need to keep uppermost in your thoughts and instill into your subconscious an attitude of - whatever you plan to do -always making sure you are safe.
> 
> By this, I mean keeping things like jelly babies (or the fast-acting sugar of your choice!) in every room of the house/flat, so you never have to go hunting for a treatment when you are hypo. I've lived with diabetes for 7 years now, on my own, and just this simple thing has saved me from possible grief. Most of the time you will be able to act quickly when symptoms appear, but there will be rare occasions when you really need something to hand without having to hunt for it.
> 
> ...



That is a great idea to leave sweets in every room in the house, i would do that now but i'm 100% sure my brother would eat them all  . I'm sure i'm ready to make this step so i might actually have to arrange a signal with her so she doesn't stress as much


----------



## RiannaR (May 12, 2015)

DeusXM said:


> AFAIK, having diabetes in itself doesn't entitle you to benefits but as has been explained by others is covered by the various anti-discrimination laws with regards to employment. However if you have conditions arising from you having diabetes (unfortunately, I'm talking about complications) then support may be available for that specific disability.
> 
> For instance, as a healthy person with diabetes I can't get a blue badge, but if I lost a foot, then I could.
> 
> ...



Helloo, Yeah i manage my diabetes well so i don't think i'd need to claim any benefits for it. I hardly have hypos, i had 1 hypo in the last 2 months and the way she reacted you would have thought i had a heartattack lol. I've found a few places i like for decent prices. i would look for a shared house but i'm pretty sure i won't like it lol. From my uni experience yup i'm 99.9% sure. I know it'll be expensive but it's worth a try


----------



## RiannaR (May 12, 2015)

Copepod said:


> I lived in London for 3.25 years long before diagnosis and for a couple of other occasions after diagnosis. When aged 31 / 32, I did an MSc at Imperial College, so for a month, I stayed with a friend who lived in Wimbledon and paid her rent. Then I found a place in a student hostel opposite Natural History Museum, so within walking distance of IC. Hsotel was cheap, and rent of one room with shared bathrooms and access to a kitchen included breakfasts everyday and weekday evening meals, so with lack of transport costs, was very good value overall. For my third term, I carried out research in Belfast, so moved again to another student hostel.
> 
> When aged 46, I volunteered during London Olympics & Paralympics 2012, and was offered a room by a friend from hospital work days, who is now a police officer. Volunteers got free transport on buses and Tube, so his distance from Olympic Park didn't matter too much.
> 
> ...



LOL, yes she is more challenging than the diabetes itself! i know i can live alone i'll pretty much always be home for food and comfort but i need my own space now i've out grown the mothers nest and it's time for me to spread my wings haha. the thought of living in a hostel scares me, i've heard too many stories.


----------



## HOBIE (May 12, 2015)

Hi Rianna & welcome. When I was in my twenties (moons ago ) I used to work in Oxford st. Leave here (Newcastle)in van & be there with my tool box open at 9.30 regularly . Don't tell me I am disabled  T1 since 3yrs old. Good luck with your mam & finding a place


----------



## Copepod (May 12, 2015)

RiannaR said:


> LOL, yes she is more challenging than the diabetes itself! i know i can live alone i'll pretty much always be home for food and comfort but i need my own space now i've out grown the mothers nest and it's time for me to spread my wings haha. the thought of living in a hostel scares me, i've heard too many stories.



Not all hostels are bad - as I said, I lived in a student hostel for two terms in about 1997/8, when I was in mid 30s, much older than most of the students. So, that's one story to balance the scare stories you've heard. Certainly cheaper than any house shares I found at the same time, even before considering travel costs from suburbs to South Kensington / Imperial College. You will need to consider options other than a flat to yourself, for reasons of costs, unless you choose to leave London - quality of life in Yorkshire is great, as long as you have work, but life with work is always better than life without, wherever you are.


----------



## Redkite (May 12, 2015)

Good luck Rianna  You've had some good advice so I won't repeat all that!

Just to stick up for the Mums though (since I am one myself and several commenters are not!) - it is absolutely natural for your mum to worry about you and nobody should criticise her unless they've been in her shoes and had a child with type 1!  At the same time, as a Mum my prime goal in life is to bring up a happy, healthy, well-adjusted and independent young man, and I would be pleased if when he's your age he felt confident to move into his own place.  

And I do check his BG levels during the night as they are particularly variable - he is 14 and wants me to continue doing this.  If he at some point prefers to set his own alarm, that is fine with me!  The term "helicopter parenting" is a silly and inflammatory term.....


----------



## RiannaR (May 12, 2015)

HOBIE said:


> Hi Rianna & welcome. When I was in my twenties (moons ago ) I used to work in Oxford st. Leave here (Newcastle)in van & be there with my tool box open at 9.30 regularly . Don't tell me I am disabled  T1 since 3yrs old. Good luck with your mam & finding a place



I love that! thats a long ass drive & i was diagnosed a month after i passed my driving test & was treated awfully by the DVLA because i was a type 1 diabetic & that was one of the main things that led to my depression with being a diabetic i doubted myself because everyone else did. i'm glad to know that you did those drives with no trouble at awfully early hours and didn't doubt yourself!


----------



## RiannaR (May 12, 2015)

Copepod said:


> Not all hostels are bad - as I said, I lived in a student hostel for two terms in about 1997/8, when I was in mid 30s, much older than most of the students. So, that's one story to balance the scare stories you've heard. Certainly cheaper than any house shares I found at the same time, even before considering travel costs from suburbs to South Kensington / Imperial College. You will need to consider options other than a flat to yourself, for reasons of costs, unless you choose to leave London - quality of life in Yorkshire is great, as long as you have work, but life with work is always better than life without, wherever you are.



Yorkshire is so far /: i'm currently studying and transferring to a london uni for my second year. originally i applied for the uni of chester because i do want to get away from london because i myself know i will not be able to afford to live here for the rest of my life and do the things i would like to do. Chester seemed like a really nice and quiet area with lovely people but then i got so scared about being so far away from my family i was just like nope i'll stay in london and find a place which money wise isn't the best but i want my own space but want my family around too? if that makes any sense, i'm quite a reserved, shy at times person but outgoing at the same time? it sounds weird but it all just depends on my mood. i wouldn't want to put myself in a position where i could feel lonely and isolated but then i don't want to always be outgoing and around people. The people that deal with this the best are my family loool. it sounds so weird reading it but this is genuinely how i am and this is my reason for staying in london. London is all i know /:


----------



## RiannaR (May 12, 2015)

Redkite said:


> Good luck Rianna  You've had some good advice so I won't repeat all that!
> 
> Just to stick up for the Mums though (since I am one myself and several commenters are not!) - it is absolutely natural for your mum to worry about you and nobody should criticise her unless they've been in her shoes and had a child with type 1!  At the same time, as a Mum my prime goal in life is to bring up a happy, healthy, well-adjusted and independent young man, and I would be pleased if when he's your age he felt confident to move into his own place.
> 
> And I do check his BG levels during the night as they are particularly variable - he is 14 and wants me to continue doing this.  If he at some point prefers to set his own alarm, that is fine with me!  The term "helicopter parenting" is a silly and inflammatory term.....



I know my mum does everything from a love and caring place. it can be overwhelming at times but it's just her. Plus i know once i move out she's practically gonna live with me i could move to the other side of london and she'd pop by every tuesday and say 'i was just in your neighbourhood ' looool. She lets me do what i need to do with my diabetes she's not all over me like she used to be but that's partially because my dad told her to stop being annoying lool. it's just the build up to me moving out and probs the first year of me living by myself that's gonna be annoying plus i'm the youngest so she's gonna be that lil bit more annoying but its fine. As long as i have answers for her questions and show her that i won't starve without her i'll be fine and so will she


----------

